# Real experience from expat teachers in Thailand Schools



## Pattida B (6 mo ago)

Hi 
I'd like to share ex-pats who teach English in Thailand schools.
Twinkl has gathered 3 main reasons why Thailand is the most famous country that ex-pats want to move and work there.
*1. Large Foreign Community
2. Cost of living
3. Lots of travel destinations and food heaven*

In the blog, they also mention the expat's experiences from teaching in Thailand School.
For more information please visit the blog

I hope this info will help you decide whether Thailand is the best country for ex-pats.


----------

